# CUXHAVEN Nordseeküste läßt grüßen ^^



## Plextor (24. März 2008)

Hallo sind hier auch Leute aus Cuxhaven vertreten ? Wetter soll ja irgendwann besser werden  

Gruß Alex


----------



## Uelle (28. Juni 2008)

Plextor schrieb:


> Hallo sind hier auch Leute aus Cuxhaven vertreten ? Wetter soll ja irgendwann besser werden



... yepp, ganz frisch ist noch ein Cuxhavener hier.

Gruß Uelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plextor (28. Juni 2008)

Uelle schrieb:


> ... yepp, ganz frisch ist noch ein Cuxhavener hier.
> 
> Gruß Uelle



Na spitze   wo treibt Dich so mit dem Bike rum ? 

Düse öfters im Kreis Land Wursten rum, sprich Nordholz - Krempel - Neuenwalde (Wald) - Dorum Deich - Spieka etc. das so ziemlich meine abendliche Runde.  

Ansonsten düse ich auch mit dem 28 er Crossrad bissel weitere KM rund um Cuxhaven 

Truppenübungsplatz Altenwalde auch immer wieder gerne befahren.

Kannst Dich ja mal melden, wenn ne Tour am drehen bist.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Uelle (29. Juni 2008)

Moin-Moin Alex,

wo Du so herumdüst sind auch ein paar sehr schöne Ecken dabei. Neuenwalde-Dorum-Spieka würde ich mich bei Gelegenheit gerne mal anschliessen wollen. Ich werde heute nachmittag wieder auf dem TrÜbPl sein, heute morgen ist erstmal Bike-Pflege angesagt. 

Gruß Adrian


----------



## Plextor (18. Juli 2008)

Uelle schrieb:


> Moin-Moin Alex,
> 
> wo Du so herumdüst sind auch ein paar sehr schöne Ecken dabei. Neuenwalde-Dorum-Spieka würde ich mich bei Gelegenheit gerne mal anschliessen wollen. Ich werde heute nachmittag wieder auf dem TrÜbPl sein, heute morgen ist erstmal Bike-Pflege angesagt.
> 
> Gruß Adrian



ja Samstag 19.07.  wollte ich wieder ne Tour machen ist noch jemand da aus CUX ?   Fahre ca 10 Uhr los in Wanhöden und ja Richtung Truppen Altenwalde, Wernerwald etc. mal gucken.....


----------



## paul.lahner (19. Juli 2008)

hey,würde auch gern mal mit.truppenplatz und wernerwald würde ich auch gern mal biken.kann man da auch bissel springen?


----------



## Plextor (19. Juli 2008)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> hey,würde auch gern mal mit.truppenplatz und wernerwald würde ich auch gern mal biken.kann man da auch bissel springen?



Hi, jau im Wernerwald wie auch Truppenübungsplatz da kannst Du die "Sau" rauslassen 

Wernerwald sogar ein paar nette Trails rauf und runter, und das hier im "platten Land"  

Heute jedoch ist der Tag ins Wasser gefallen, morgens schon aus Kübeln geschüttet. 

Mal gucken die Tage wie es wird.


----------



## paul.lahner (20. Juli 2008)

laut wetterbericht soll s donnerstag und freitag wieder sonnig werden.
wenn ihr fahrt,sagt doch bitte nochmal was. dann würde ich auch mit


----------



## Plextor (20. Juli 2008)

geht klar ! ich sach bescheid, haben auch zwei Neuzugänge die auch sich MTB Räder gekauft haben, und so langsam Spaß an der Sachen bekommen 

Schönen Sonntag und entspannten Wochenanfang.

Alex


----------



## Uelle (21. Juli 2008)

Hey Alex,

... ich habe Deinen Post leider heute erst gesehen. Sonst hätte ich mich auch schon gemeldet. Dieses Wochenende war für mich ausgebucht, da mein Sohn volljährig geworden ist und ich als Daddy eine große Party organisieren sowie löhnen musste. 

Habt Ihr *Cuxhavener* an einem Abend vielleicht Interesse auf dem Truppenübungsplatz oder im Wernerwald zu fahren. Ansonsten wird sich kommendes Wochenende wohl mal organisieren lassen.


----------



## paul.lahner (21. Juli 2008)

donnerstag würde bei mir klappen.
dann kann bis dahin das gelände auch noch ein bissel abtrocknen-mein radl ist nämlich gerade erst wieder vom schlamm befreit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uelle (21. Juli 2008)

... Donnerstag hört sich gut an. Wenn Du aus Schiffdorf angeprescht kommst, kennst Du den Parkplatz "Berenscher Heide" http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&ie=UTF8&ll=53.840121,8.620459&spn=0.001633,0.004002&t=h&z=18
oder das Kasernentor: http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&ie=UTF8&ll=53.813347,8.65654&spn=0.006537,0.016007&t=h&z=16

dort könnte Treffpunkt sein.

@ Alex,

bist Du auch dabei???


----------



## Plextor (21. Juli 2008)

Donnerstag steht bin dabei !!!!  hab auch gegen 16:30 Feierabend und kann es somit von Zuhause bis zum Kasernentor bis ca 17:30 schaffen, da ich noch 17 KM davon wech wohne,  kommen würde ich halt mit dem Rad. Bin dann für den Truppen auch schön warm geradelt   Super würde mich freuen !!!  frage Günther und Christian meine beiden Strategen die sich gerade auch MTB gekauft haben, ob sie Lust haben.

Daumendrücken, daß es besseres Wetter wird !!!!


----------



## Uelle (21. Juli 2008)

... prima, dann halten wir erst einmal Donnerstag, um 17.30 Uhr, am Kasernentor fest.

Gruß Adrian


----------



## paul.lahner (21. Juli 2008)

wetterbericht für donnerstag:  sonnig und 25 grad!! optimal

alex wo wohnst denn du?bin am überlegen ob ich bis zum kasernentor mit dem auto fahr,oder wir können ja zusammen hineiern.


----------



## Plextor (21. Juli 2008)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> wetterbericht für donnerstag:  sonnig und 25 grad!! optimal
> 
> alex wo wohnst denn du?bin am überlegen ob ich bis zum kasernentor mit dem auto fahr,oder wir können ja zusammen hineiern.



Ja ich liege quasi auf Deinem Weg, Autobahnabfahrt Nordholz runter, und Richtung Wanhöden. 

Ab da könnten wir zusammen fahren ja


----------



## paul.lahner (23. Juli 2008)

ich komm doch direkt zum übungsplatz,wird sonst zu knapp...

ne kleine wegbescheibung wäre ganz nett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plextor (23. Juli 2008)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> ich komm doch direkt zum übungsplatz,wird sonst zu knapp...
> 
> ne kleine wegbescheibung wäre ganz nett!



Ok, dann würde ich vorschlagen, Autobahn Nordholz runter, Richtung Nordholz, im Kreisel Richtung Altenwalde fahren (B6) wenn Du in Altenwalde reinkommst, die erste große Ampelkreuzung links rein (Altenwalder Höhe) und dann ganz durch. das Tor kannst da schon sehen und uns denk ich auch 

Freu mich auf morgen wenn das Wetter wie heute Abend wird !!? nur geil

LG Alex


----------



## Plextor (24. Juli 2008)

Leute es war wunderbar ! und das wir auch noch den Daniel unbekannterweise getroffen haben und für unsere Tour begeistern konnten, das zeigt doch, wie toll doch unser Sport / Hobby ist.

Die Tour hat mordsgaudi gemach, zerstochen von Mücken, verbrannt von der Sonne und verdreckt vom Moordreck ausm Wald. alles gehabt was spaß macht !!

RESPEKT an EUCH die mit waren !!!! eine tolle TRUPPE, die beschlossen hat, daß wir noch weitere Touren zusammen fahren werden 

So gute Nacht und viel Spaß beim duschen 

Gruß Alex


----------



## Plextor (27. Juli 2008)

Hi, was haltet Ihr eventuell von einer Runde am Montag den 28.07.08 ? so gegen 17:30 oder 18 Uhr Treffpunkt wieder Altenwalde Kasernentor beim Baustoffhandel gegenüber.

Mal gucken wie hoch die Sonne dann noch steht 

PS: bin immer noch durchstochen von Mücken !!! das Finkenmoor hatte es in sich


----------



## Uelle (28. Juli 2008)

... ich fahre gleich los!

Gruß Uelle


----------



## Uelle (13. August 2008)

Guten Tag André und Alex,

wollen wir am Donnerstag mal wieder eine Runde drehen? Morgen Abend soll das Wetter ja brauchbar werden.

Gruß Adrian


----------



## Plextor (13. August 2008)

Hi Adrian, ja das hört sich doch gut an  wobei bei mir wieder die Arbeitszeit einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht ! darf bis 18 Uhr arbeiten, und würde noch zwei Kollegen den Torben und Atze gegen 19 Uhr mitbringen, zum MunDepot Altenwalde.

Gestern war es noch super, wobei mann merkt die Tage werden kürzer, gegen 22 Uhr im dunkeln Zuhause angekommen ^^  IXUS Lampe sei Dank, alles noch im "hellen" Bereich.

PS: Adrian Dein Reifen hab ich im Auto  bin bis 16:30 inner Firma oder kann danach auch rumkommen !?


----------



## Uelle (13. August 2008)

Hey Alex,

... hab den Post leider zu spät gelesen. Den Reifen tauschen wir irgendwann am Wochenende aus. Dann treffen wir uns also ca. 19.00 beim Mun-Depot. 

Gruß Adrian


----------



## BontyRaceOR (17. August 2008)

Postet mal Bilder! Vllt verirrt sich dann auch mal ein Wolfsburger nach Cuxhafen!


----------



## Plextor (17. August 2008)

BontyRaceOR schrieb:


> Postet mal Bilder! Vllt verirrt sich dann auch mal ein Wolfsburger nach Cuxhafen!



oki beim nächsten mal nehm ich Kamera mit, und mach Paar lustige Fotos, wenn Uelle wieder STUNTMAN spielt beim Baumwurzel überfahren 

Ne das schon echt eine tolle Gegend, mann denkt das gar nicht wir haben sogar ein paar Höhenmeter, im platten Land 


PS: CUXHAVEN mit V nicht mit f   ;-)


----------



## othom (18. August 2008)

oder beim Pfützen umfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plextor (20. August 2008)

so morgen Donnerstag 18 Uhr geht es wieder los, Schlammschlacht ! Treffpunkt Altenwalde am Kasernentor.  

Wer Lust hat, darf dort erscheinen und wir radeln dann unsere Trails ab  *g* 

Gruß Plextor


----------



## TheMoe (20. August 2008)

Ui, herrlich, MTBler hier bei mir im Norden. Hab zwar morgen keine Zeit würde mich aber gern mal bei euch anschliessen. Komme aus BHV.
Gruß der moe


----------



## Plextor (20. August 2008)

TheMoe schrieb:


> Ui, herrlich, MTBler hier bei mir im Norden. Hab zwar morgen keine Zeit würde mich aber gern mal bei euch anschliessen. Komme aus BHV.
> Gruß der moe



unbedingt !!!!


----------



## Plextor (21. August 2008)

fahr jetzt los, Wetter ist ja schön "durchwachsen" und ich hab vorgestern grad 1 1/2 Std geputzt *heul* egaaalll   ab los kommt hin da zum Treffpunkt "Altenwalder Kasernentor"  Bis gleich  Alex


----------



## Uelle (22. August 2008)

Moin-Moin Kollegen,

wie sieht am Wochenende mit einer Tour aus?


----------



## Plextor (22. August 2008)

Uelle schrieb:


> Moin-Moin Kollegen,
> 
> wie sieht am Wochenende mit einer Tour aus?



Hi Uelle, ich muss passen, fahr gleich zum Deichbrand und morgen nach Ostfriesland. 

Viel Spaß und etwas besseres Wetter ....


----------



## Uelle (22. August 2008)

Plextor schrieb:


> Hi Uelle, ich muss passen, fahr gleich zum Deichbrand und morgen nach Ostfriesland.
> 
> Viel Spaß und etwas besseres Wetter ....



... viel Spaß, vergiss den Gehörschutz und die Kopfschmerztabletten nicht 

Gruß Uelle


----------



## mikroom (5. Oktober 2008)

Na Endlich mal ein Paar Leute hier oben !!! Dachte schon, ich muß hier ewig allein meine Runden drehen. Bin in Altenwalde zu Hause und brauche nur ca. 2 min zum alten Truppenübungsplatz, wo ich mich eigentlich täglich zu Fuß oder per Bike rumtreibe, um endlich mal ne perfekte Hausstrecke zufinden. Habe in letzter Zeit aber leider keinen von Euch da angetroffen, naja vielleicht klappt es ja jetzt. Also... ride on..., meldet Euch

Gruß Maik...


----------



## Uelle (5. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Maik,

... schön von Dir zu hören. Ich werde im Laufe der Woche an min. einem Abend auf dem TrÜbPl.-Platz sein. Welchen Wochentag hast Du Lust und zu welcher Zeit? Dann trifft man sich am Haupttor der Kaserne. Ich glühe den Plextor schon mal vor ))))

Gruß Adrian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plextor (5. Oktober 2008)

Aloha Ihr Schweden, mal gucken wie ich die kommende Woche arbeiten darf !? bekomm ja neue Arbeitszeiten.  Der Donnerstag ist ja soweit immer schick, wobei das Wetter im Moment echt zum k..... ist 

Ja die letzten Trails waren toll Uelle !!!  die Treppe im nassen bei Regen muss ja ein Gedicht sein !


----------



## Uelle (6. Oktober 2008)

Plextor schrieb:


> Aloha Ihr Schweden, mal gucken wie ich die kommende Woche arbeiten darf !? bekomm ja neue Arbeitszeiten.  Der Donnerstag ist ja soweit immer schick, wobei das Wetter im Moment echt zum k..... ist
> 
> Ja die letzten Trails waren toll Uelle !!!  die Treppe im nassen bei Regen muss ja ein Gedicht sein !



Moin-Moin Alex,

nee, nee, nee, Treppe im Regen lass mal lieber stecken. Ich brauche meine Knochen in einem Stück . 
Ich bestelle heute die Teile. Nimm Dir mal Freitag / Samstag nicht so viel vor. Mein Dank wird Dir ewig nachhallen.


----------



## Plextor (6. Oktober 2008)

Na ich habe mir schon den kompletten Samstag für Dich freigenommen ! dann wird gebastelt , und machen Dir das Bike schön & fertig  

Freitag ist leider schon verplant  sorry 

Und ja bei Regen, fahr ich die Treppe auch nicht !!! nene 

Bis Samstag  freu mich 

Alex


----------



## Uelle (7. Oktober 2008)

@Alex,

... Teile sind bestellt und bezahlt. Ich hoffe die Burschen liefern schnell.

@Maik,

es war eine schöne Tour heute und hat mir riesigen Spaß gemacht. Bei der nächsten Ausfahrt ist der Wernerwald und der Ortsteil Sahlenburg dran.

Gruß Adrian


----------



## mikroom (8. Oktober 2008)

...Schon echt klasse, was sich hier vor unseren Haustüren für echt geniale Trails befinden. Muß ich nur zurück geben, DANKE Uelle, hat total Spaß gemacht,...freue mich schon auf den nächsten Ritt... 

Also, bis dann...Ride on... Gruß Maik...


----------



## Speedline (26. Oktober 2008)

Moin Alex!
Was geht ab hier?
Schon Winterpause in Cuxhaven?Wo gibts denn sowas.Kümmer Dich schnellstens um mein Bike,dann können wir noch ne schöne Spätherbstrunde drehen!
Gruss,Speedline Cuxhaven.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

